# ESPN Plus for $4.99 Per Month



## cmasia (Sep 18, 2007)

The Watch ESPN app will be replaced by ESPN Plus sometime this spring.

It supposedly will continue to stream and archive everything currently available on the app, as well as additional programming.

I'll be stuck having to cough up for it, as I watch all the Southern Hemisphere rugby and curling from Canada's TSN.

Here's more detail on what's coming.

ESPN Plus streaming service launches this spring for $4.99

Will you buy it?


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

If you want it Buy it! - for me I don't want it -but for you it's great


----------



## evotz (Jan 23, 2014)

This is replacing WatchESPN? That's the first I have heard of this.

My understanding was that this ESPN Plus was/is a feeble attempt by ESPN to market to the cord cutting crowd. By offering mostly non-mainstream sports to people that don't have a typical cable/satellite service.

Major sports won't be available in the ESPN Plus offering. If you want to watch baseball, basketball, or football, you'll still need a traditional cable/satellite TV service. And I assumed that content would still be available to those subscribers on WatchESPN.

Perhaps, ESPN Plus will replace the current ESPN3 content, although I haven't really read that either. ESPN3 content (for example, Missouri Valley Conference basketball games) is only available online and not on traditional TV. I'm not sure what the requirements are for getting ESPN3 content, I have DirecTV and I get it, but I don't know if that is a requirement. ESPN3 content used to be tied to your ISP, but that was several years ago I do not know if that is still the case.


----------



## cmasia (Sep 18, 2007)

Evotz, 
You raise a few interesting questions.

My take is all the ESPN 3 content, which is included in your DIrecTV subscription, will now cost $4.99 per month.

If you still have ESPN through DirecTV or another provider, you'll be able to stream ESPN, ESPN2, etc. as well, included in the $4.99.

Without a subscription, you'll only get the current ESPN3 content for that price.

They have not been 100% clear on this, but that's my takeaway from what's been announced.


----------



## mws192 (Jun 17, 2010)

Major League Soccer is shutting down its MLS Live streaming product and shifting those games to ESPN+, the new streaming service Walt Disney Co. plans to launch in the next few months, according to people familiar with the plan.

The teams have been notified, according to the people, who asked not to be identified because the change hasn't been publicly announced. Fans will be able to watch about 250 out-of-market games a year, meaning they won't be able to see their home teams. The accord doesn't impact ESPN's regularly scheduled televised soccer matches, which won't be on the web

service.ESPN's Web Service Gains Exclusive Pro Soccer Rights


----------



## cmasia (Sep 18, 2007)

More info on ESPN Plus, which should launch in the next six weeks.

Disney Boss Bob Iger On OTT Strategy: Premium Sports Tiers, More Original Series And Movies Maybe In The Offing

No surprise they have plans to add pricing tiers as they add content.

Interesting that live MLB and NHL are in the mix. I wonder if these will be a mirror of games on the current FOX RSN's which will soon be owned by ESPN/Disney.


----------



## armchair (Jul 27, 2009)

Old thread, was there a more recent thread?

I did sign up on the 1 month American Express promo offer that was active during the US Open tennis slam. I didn't like the experience but maybe it's like it was before but with more tennis courts covered with plus?

I had hopes for live buffering to allow pause and even rewind to beginning for matches in progress. I was misled when asking about this during the Wimbledon slam so I thought I could do this with ESPN+ but no (only for replays). I thought this was possible before but maybe I'm thinking of Tennis TV?

I cancelled today because (4 reasons):
1) ESPN hasn't fixed the screensaver in Apple TV for months- still gone. 
2) My Directv TV provider keeps getting signed out. 
3) When trying to find upcoming or scheduled tennis tournaments, only next 2 weeks scheduled are shown and the other tournament schedule found appears to be just a record of past events results rather than tournaments actually aired. 
4) Didn't have my password, got a temporary one but still couldn't change it permanently. So I cancelled before my temporary password expired, called them and have reasons for cancelling.

For what this service is providing above and beyond the TV provider, I see added courts and replays from those courts. But with so many gaps in year round subscription (my viewing) and issues, I can't justify an annual subscription for this. I'd prefer Disney bundle this with their streaming service next year, if reasonably priced. Maybe not.

I will consider subscribing a month at a time for 3 of the 4 total tennis slams on ESPN each year. Directv pretty much has the live coverage extended for the first week of those slams so I may not subscribe again. By week 2 of a slam, most matches are aired on main courts and even ESPN and ESPN2 or ESPN3, including replays.

Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------

